# Help! Large white/creamy lump on tongue PIC ADDED



## gills8752

Hey,

My LO is 14 months now and I've just noticed a large creamy/white lump on her tongue on one side. It doesnt hurt her to touch it and she isn't complaining about it at all. I just noticed it when she was laughing. She's just had a cold - in the last couple of days of it but she's never had anything like this before!
Any one come across this at all? I''ll phone the doc tomo but I know fine they wont have an appointment till 2/3 weeks times. :dohh:

Got a pic of it today...
anyone got any ideas/seen it before? I'm starting to think it could be thrush as the top of the tongue has a couple of mini ones around the large one now.

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208370_10150535069175346_568215345_17483806_4538319_n.jpg


----------



## claire23

Could be candida? Did she have antibiotics recently?


----------



## gills8752

she's never had antibiotics, stopped bfing at a year old. nothings changed it jsut appeared like that


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sounds like thrush hun. Take her to your GP, they will give you something to help :)


----------



## gills8752

I honestly don't think its thrush. It isn't like any of the pictures i've seen. Its not like a white mouldy/frothy. It just a solid lump on one bit of her tongue. If you imagine an ulcer but instead of being slightly see through and jelly ish its solid and creamy white. Its not a coating, its actually the tongue. 
There is a small bit before it that the skin (well what ever you would call it on a tongue) is torn like she's chewed it. She does have a molar right next to it. But I don't know if this was before the white blob or after.


----------



## ClaireLouise

Could it be an ulcer then? But you said it's painless ....hmm. 

How big is it?


----------



## gills8752

ermm about half the size of my pinkie finger nail :haha: not the best at describing size lol
a bit larger than her molar


----------



## ClaireLouise

Could it be a swollen taste bud?


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hmm I don't know then! Perhaps take her to the Dr just to be safe?


----------



## gills8752

thats something my mum thought too. (she's a nurse - not baby nurse though hence asking on here)
I'll see what its like tomo and if nothing has changed I'll just pop in to see the HV and see if she thinks its an issue. At least she'll refer me through to the docs quicker than just ringing them up!

I'm not too worried about, its not changed all day and its not sore to touch. Gave her teeth a vigorous brush tonight and not even a whince so I'm sure its nothing bad.

Just thought I'd check to see if anyone else had come across it before.


----------



## gills8752

bump pic added


----------



## ladyjayne

Could it be the start of chicken pox??? When my SD got it, it was in her mouth and looked just like that. Best to get it check with the doc?


----------



## gills8752

ladyjayne said:


> Could it be the start of chicken pox??? When my SD got it, it was in her mouth and looked just like that. Best to get it check with the doc?

If it was that then surely she'd have got more/ a pox rash by now? This is nearly 2 days into having this. It doesnt irritate her at all - I can poke it and prod it to my hearts delight and she doesnt squirm.


----------



## RedRose

Do you think she could have bitten it a few days ago and it's left over from that? Maybe the pain is gone now it is healing?


----------



## gills8752

RedRose said:


> Do you think she could have bitten it a few days ago and it's left over from that? Maybe the pain is gone now it is healing?

Its a possibility. I don't recall her biting it or being in any pain whilst eating at all in the last week (well infact never lol - she eats like a monster)

I can't get docs appoint till next week, but I can see HV thursday so will take her in then and see what they say.


----------



## candyfloss

RedRose said:


> Do you think she could have bitten it a few days ago and it's left over from that? Maybe the pain is gone now it is healing?

That's what I was going to suggest too. Looks more like a healing wound than thrush, especially if it's not sore to touch and it's alongside a tooth. Xxx


----------



## Poppy7

RedRose said:


> Do you think she could have bitten it a few days ago and it's left over from that? Maybe the pain is gone now it is healing?

This is exactly what I was thinking! It is right near her molars too. It does look like an ulcer/healing wound to me.xx


----------



## gills8752

Well big lump has disappeared, jsut a couple of tiny spot like ones left so i think we're on the mend!


----------



## nikkip19

looks like hand foot and mouth disease to me.. luca had it. just a virus. it took a week or so to sort itself!! hope your princess feels better!:hugs:


----------



## embojet

nikkip19 said:


> looks like hand foot and mouth disease to me.. luca had it. just a virus. it took a week or so to sort itself!! hope your princess feels better!:hugs:

My niece had just had that, and thats exactly what it loked like.


----------



## gills8752

Its not hand foot and mouth. She's not got a fever, no other rashes and the lump wasn't painful. Its completely painless. Its pretty much gone now but I'll pop off to HV to double check it.
Thanks Girls


----------



## Jemma_x

How did you get on? My LO had hand, foot and mouth and had no fever or anything apart from a few lumps like that on his tounge


----------

